# i5-10300H issue



## pasha_technique (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi everyone and especially @unclewebb, sorry for mentioning you personally, but I've read a lot of threads bout undervolting 10300H and seen that you've answered there by yourself.

So there is my issue: I've got an Acer Nitro 5 with RTX3060/10300H. I've unlocked UV option and trying to find a better way to heat down my laptop and stop that throttling. Usually I play Dota 2 and Overwatch (and there is a log file made by playing Overwatch for 7-8 min), not so big problems for laptop like that. But I've got an overheating/throttling problem -> FPS drops to 25-30 in both of that games.

I've already UV core for -150 and cache for -75 and it's pretty stable (no BSODs or errors in TS bench). Also I've made turbo ratio limits as 45-44-43-42 and tried to find a best option with PL1 and PL2 but didn't find it.

So what else may I do to beat up overheating and throttling? Thanks for response!

Attaching some settings screenshots and log file from ThrottleStop.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 2, 2022)

Your ThrottleStop settings look fine. The problem is your laptop has inadequate cooling. After you use your laptop for a while and it heats up, it cannot keep the CPU from overheating even when it is only running at 20W to 25W. The 10300H has a 45W TDP rating. A properly engineered cooling system should be able to dissipate 45W indefinitely. Your laptop is failing that test. 

You can try redoing the thermal paste with something like Noctua NT-H2. It might help a little but even that might not solve the problem if the heatsink is inadequate. Other than that, you might have to slow you CPU down 500 MHz or more to reduce heat output. Sad when Acer sells a CPU and GPU that cannot be run at their full advertised speed without overheating.


----------



## pasha_technique (Apr 2, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your ThrottleStop settings look fine. The problem is your laptop has inadequate cooling. After you use your laptop for a while and it heats up, it cannot keep the CPU from overheating even when it is only running at 20W to 25W. The 10300H has a 45W TDP rating. A properly engineered cooling system should be able to dissipate 45W indefinitely. Your laptop is failing that test.
> 
> You can try redoing the thermal paste with something like Noctua NT-H2. It might help a little but even that might not solve the problem if the heatsink is inadequate. Other than that, you might have to slow you CPU down 500 MHz or more to reduce heat output. Sad when Acer sells a CPU and GPU that cannot be run at their full advertised speed without overheating.



Thanks for an answer! Yeah, sure I will try to change a paste.
So is there maybe my faults with PL1 and PL2 settings? Maybe any options to set them up?

Also @unclewebb do you have any kind of options how to change those “liquid thermal pads” (that pinky gummy one stretchy liquid that manufacturer uses instead of regular thermal pads?
I just can’t buy the same right now


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 2, 2022)

pasha_technique said:


> PL1 and PL2 settings


Your settings are fine. You have a 45W CPU that is overheating and thermal throttling at only 20W to 25W. That is an inadequate cooling problem. Your laptop likely had this problem day 1 when you first bought it. You should have returned it then but hardly anyone ever does. That is why manufacturers get away with building laptops with inadequate cooling.


----------



## pasha_technique (Apr 2, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your settings are fine. You have a 45W CPU that is overheating and thermal throttling at only 20W to 25W. That is an inadequate cooling problem. Your laptop likely had this problem day 1 when you first bought it. You should have returned it then but hardly anyone ever does. That is why manufacturers get away with building laptops with inadequate cooling.


This is not a new one laptop, I’ve got it as present and ofc there is no guarantee anymore.
I can change a paste by myself, it’s not a big deal. But those pink gummy thermal pads.. they are really hard to find (I’m in Turkey now and it’s a problem to order it ://)


----------



## dnm_TX (Apr 2, 2022)

pasha_technique said:


> Also @unclewebb do you have any kind of options how to change those “liquid thermal pads” (that pinky gummy one stretchy liquid that manufacturer uses instead of regular thermal pads?


Avoid that blue goo(in your case it's PINK) by any means.It's the cheapest and with the worst heat dissipation. You're better off with regular thermal pads. Even if you buy the most inexpensive ones(they usually come in blue color 5 W/mK) will perform better by a mile than that sleazy disaster.


----------



## pasha_technique (Apr 2, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> Avoid that blue goo(in your case it's PINK) by any means.It's the cheapest and with the worst heat dissipation. You're better off with regular thermal pads. Even if you buy the most inexpensive ones(they usually come in blue color 5 W/mK) will perform better by a mile than that sleazy disaster.


Thanks for an answer, bro! 
I will use regular thermal pads. Hope that their sizes and thickness are not various depends on the place (VRAM, etc).


----------



## dnm_TX (Apr 2, 2022)

pasha_technique said:


> Hope that their sizes and thickness are not various depends on the place (VRAM, etc).


That depends...so i would advise you to look on YouTube,Reddit etc. for guides first. Hopefully you can find one for your laptop.


----------



## pasha_technique (Apr 2, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> That depends...so i would advise you to look on YouTube,Reddit etc. for guides first. Hopefully you can find one for your laptop.


Yeah, sure I will. Thanks a lot, dude!


----------



## pasha_technique (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi again! @unclewebb I've already repasted and changed thermal pads now (also I've put out A LOT of dust). Now it's pretty stable and don't heating up anymore. But I pretty ashamed of three EDP troubles and they are red. What did I made wrong there, how do you think? Also even now FPS are low (about 30-40 in Overwatch) even whene ther is no overheat anymore. Maybe my TS settings are still bad? Maybe I've missed something? :///
UPD. One thing that is still looks bad - temperatures of GPU. It's about 88c. Maybe there is a problem? It's not about CPU throttling, it's about GPU throttling? I can repaste it more accurate I guess and use another thermal pads for example. 

I've attached log-file (played Overwatch for 5-7 mins) and screenshot of limits now. Set-up of TS is the same as before


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 6, 2022)

The log file shows that your Nvidia GPU goes from a high of  over 1900 MHz all the way down to 210 MHz. It is reaching 88°C and constantly thermal throttling. Your CPU temperatures look good. GPU, not so good. 

Not sure what is causing all of the EDP throttling at the start of your log file. Some problems like this cannot be solved.


----------



## pasha_technique (Apr 6, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The log file shows that your Nvidia GPU goes from a high of  over 1900 MHz all the way down to 210 MHz. It is reaching 88°C and constantly thermal throttling. Your CPU temperatures look good. GPU, not so good.
> 
> Not sure what is causing all of the EDP throttling at the start of your log file. Some problems like this cannot be solved.


So it's about GPU throttle like I thought. Well, I'll repaste it again and use another thermal pads, maybe I've did something wrong there. Is there any option to check what exactly overheating (like GPU itself, or R22 or VRAM, etc..) maybe? Thanks for a response anyway, step by step I'm going closer to solve my problem.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 6, 2022)

The log file makes your GPU throttling problem easy to see.

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP   NVIDIA GPU     VID   POWER
2022-04-06  16:56:19  41.95   18.8  100.0       0   48     210    88   1.1316   19.4
2022-04-06  16:56:20  39.08   15.2  100.0       0   51     210    88   1.1187   16.8
2022-04-06  16:56:21  37.51   15.2  100.0       0   51     405    89   1.1320   15.5
2022-04-06  16:56:22  38.39   12.3  100.0       0   52     405    89   1.1259   14.3
2022-04-06  16:56:23  37.44   14.6  100.0       0   52     345    88   1.1127   14.9
2022-04-06  16:56:24  41.94   20.1  100.0       0   56     345    88   1.1044   21.9
2022-04-06  16:56:25  41.78   12.0  100.0       0   50     352    88   1.1177   15.2
2022-04-06  16:56:26  40.28   21.7  100.0       0   55     352    88   1.1183   20.8
2022-04-06  16:56:27  36.34   14.1  100.0       0   50     322    88   1.1006   14.7
2022-04-06  16:56:28  41.78   17.2  100.0       0   55     322    88   1.1262   17.4
2022-04-06  16:56:29  41.86   21.4  100.0       0   52     307    88   1.1187   19.5
2022-04-06  16:56:30  41.96   19.4  100.0       0   53     307    88   1.1327   21.0
2022-04-06  16:56:31  36.00   13.5  100.0       0   53     315    88   1.1124   14.2
2022-04-06  16:56:32  41.93   17.1  100.0       0   56     315    88   1.1202   19.0
2022-04-06  16:56:33  41.91   14.2  100.0       0   53     300    88   1.1150   15.7
2022-04-06  16:56:33  37.00   15.4  100.0       0   51     300    88   1.1180   15.6
2022-04-06  16:56:35  41.71   15.9  100.0       0   53     517    88   1.1216   17.2
```

For about 4 minutes, the GPU temperature is constantly at 88°C or 89°C and the GPU speed is severely limited to as little as 210 MHz.
That is GPU thermal throttling. That is the main problem at the moment.
Your CPU temperatures are only in the mid 50°C range.

Are you using any Acer software on your computer to control fan speeds or performance?


----------



## pasha_technique (Apr 6, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The log file makes your GPU throttling problem easy to see.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yeah, sure, I've already seen log-file before I sent it there. But, as I know, it's "diod" temperature. And that's my question - how can I check what exactly overheating? Or it's only about GPU itself and nothing more? 

About software: I only use stock "NitroSense" native app, nothing else. Power Plan is "High Perfomance" on charger/on battery. Coolers are in fully automatic mode.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 6, 2022)

pasha_technique said:


> how can I check what exactly overheating?


At the moment, your Nvidia GPU is reporting that it is bouncing off the thermal throttling temperature. This is killing your Nvidia GPU performance and FPS. Fix this problem first and then you can worry about any other problems that  you might have. 

Are you allowing your battery to be fully charged to 100%. I prefer doing that. I do not like using any software that limits the battery to a 70% charge. I am not yet sure if the EDP throttling problem you have is related to this or not. Fix the GPU temps first.


----------



## pasha_technique (Apr 6, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> At the moment, your Nvidia GPU is reporting that it is bouncing off the thermal throttling temperature. This is killing your Nvidia GPU performance and FPS. Fix this problem first and then you can worry about any other problems that  you might have.
> 
> Are you allowing your battery to be fully charged to 100%. I prefer doing that. I do not like using any software that limits the battery to a 70% charge. I am not yet sure if the EDP throttling problem you have is related to this or not. Fix the GPU temps first.


Yes, I'm playing only when laptop is fully charged to 100%, for sure. The only one question: why is GPU overheating? And that's what I should solve now 
I'll try to repaste GPU again + change thermal pads to thicker one on everything that heating up over GPU block on motherboard. Because of previously there was "liquid" pads.

UPD 07/04. Hello again @unclewebb! I think that it's done now! I've changed thermal pads on VRAM to 1.0mm (there was 1.5mm when I did it for the first time) + repaste GPU. Now it's 84-85c stable in-game and finally no throttle anymore! FPS is 150 and it's just perfect 

I've attached photo of contact spot after first try of repasting GPU. It was horrible and the only reason was wrong pads on VRAM.
Rule #0: don't believe in any manuals and do it yourself!

Thank you man for your advices and recommendations. God bless ya!


----------

